# How many are you frehening in 2010?



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Totals won't be fair for the people that 'cheated' and started in December I guess :lol

Due to holding over too many dry yearlings last winter, and freshening almost every baby from this year, we will be freshening *34-37 * this year. :crazy I'll be completely loopy by June!! We are selling 14-20 though, and only holding 4 or 5 dry yearlings, so we are excited. 
Disclaimer: There are 5 goat owners in this house, and everybody hand milks at least their own goats or trades chores for someone else to do it. Each person is allowed to keep 5 does each year, some exceptions are made (like the herd queen doesn't count in anyone's total :lol), and bucks don't count.


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

I am, my due date is May 9. 

Oh...you mean the goats?

About 35.


----------



## Karen Bailey (Oct 26, 2007)

13 freshening, 7 milking through.
Karen


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Only 14 this year.


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

I can't count the three that kidded in December?
If not, and assuming everyone left to breed settles and I don't sell anymore bred does...we will be freshening 89 in the first 6 months of 2010. We will likely freshen some in December but that is way in the future. Plus I hope to try and get some Septemeber/October kids but that is doubtful.
I had 93 in total listed to have bred. I've sold one bred doe and we have freshened 16 so far.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

I have 31 to freshen and need to keep all milking does, but will have kids for sale: 3 breeds, reg. Nubian, reg. Alpine, reg.Grade La Mancha and some reg. Experimentals. Am keeping all Saanen kids born, except bucks out of the best will go. Starting mid- Feb - June!!! Jennifer


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

> I am, my due date is May 9.


 I think that makes your total 36! :laughcry

I love this. Already you and Roseanna are making me feel better!!

If I won the lottery, I'd build the dairy now and not sell any this year...


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

Well, looks like I've got it easy this year .

Only 5...2 senior does and 3 FF's.

Don't know what I'm keeping yet, for sure a doe kid out of each senior (if they are so kind as to cooperate :rolleyes), and no bucks.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

21 dairy does plus our Nubian/Boer/Spanish cross who is a long time pet but may provide coffee cream for a while as she is due this month while the rest are just about dried off and will freshen starting in March..


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

8 in the Spring
6 in the Fall/Winter of 2010


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

6 total. I would have had 8 but sold two of my junior does. 

So I have 3 Seniors freshening this month. 2 does (Honey and my Lamancha) in March. And Misty in April. 

3 Seniors and 3 FF...


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Only 4...two of which are FF. 1 down, 3 to go! Where is the cut-off between "Jr" and "Sr" doe?


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

28


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Weeellll, I don't feel half as bad as I did last year about five does freshening.
And it seems that history is repeating itself, one senior and the rest are FF's, just like last year.
Tam


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

4 in the spring and hopefully 3 more in the fall


----------



## mulish (Apr 26, 2009)

6.5, including 3 alpine seniors & 1 FF as well as 1 pygmy cross pet & her tiny FF daughter (the pygmy pets are bred to tiny daughter's twin, so our sausage will be made from grandson-son or nephew-son, etc.)


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

> I am, my due date is May 9.


Congratulations LeeAnne! Our little one will be one on May 1st.... A beautiful time of year to have a baby (albeit a hectic one!)


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

So the pygmy is a .5. How cute. Jennifer


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh, and we will be freshening 13 Saanens and 1 Sable.

Just "Freshened" 14 Boer does this past week (10 sets of triplets, 3 sets of twins and 1 Single) with 2 left in this round, and then another 6 Boers in March and then 6 more will be bred for Fall kidding.

So I guess that would be 42 Total. Funny, I don't count the Boers as "Freshening" - I guess because we aren't milking and bottle feeding. 

Camille


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

28 here also, Patty there must be something in the air  Vicki


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Just 5, and that seems like TOO MANY! Course, I'm still milking by hand, so it takes me awhile. I just saw Mikey's kids kick tonight and then I felt it...she is so huge..looks like three. It all starts around the 21st of this month...that's just a little over a week away. We're having all doe kids this year by the way. That's what I ordered!


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

1 FF LM anyday now, 1 Nubian bred last year but aborted, does that make her a FF?? and a Boer in March
So 3, plus a sheep and a mini mare! All due between now and March....with no real due dates except on the Boer doe!! 

5 prego ladies walking...errr...waddling around our place!


----------



## tinygreenfrog (Feb 19, 2009)

7 does and a 1 french bulldog. all due march 16-26. YIPPIE!!!!! :rofl


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Counting the does who freshen in December we will freshen 13 animals. We will have 5 to freshen this fall. Can you imagine the challenge it is to try to raise National quality animals with so few to choose from?


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

4 done 5 due in Feb 8 to freshen for fall.
Kid count so far 5 does 4 bucks.
Seems so easy after 27 all at once. Dreaming of 6!


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

> Can you imagine the challenge it is to try to raise National quality animals with so few to choose from?


But you do so well doing it!! I almost wanted to say 'show off!' 

My greatest fear this year is- what if it proves _really_ hard to pick which ones to sell? Of course, that would be a good problem to have! I'm sure you have that problem all of the time, Tim!


----------



## 2-GFarm (Dec 11, 2007)

Well I had 4 in December that I can't count. :mad

I have 9 more starting in 2 weeks, and then 3-4 this fall, gonna have to sell 3-4 milkers, too much to do working full-time away from home. 

I'm sure you have that problem all of the time, Tim! I second that!!


----------



## 2-GFarm (Dec 11, 2007)

Well I had 4 in December that I can't count. :mad

I have 9 more starting in 2 weeks, and then 3-4 this fall, gonna have to sell 3-4 milkers, too much to do working full-time away from home.


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

7 here at Circle A, all due between mar. 15th and April 8th. that's the most for us so far!


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

... just my 4 :/ and I hope to be able to make some cheese.


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

LeeAnne ...... CONGRATULATIONS :handclap for another lil Texan #12 :biggrin


----------



## trueblessings (Mar 10, 2008)

Nine


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, you have to use tools like linear appraisal and show judges to help you make your selections. It is still a challenge. As breeders, we get sentimental too and often want to keep a doe because "who it is out of" rather than it requiring it to stand on its own merits. At our farm, if quality skips a generation then they have to move on. Quality is better than quantity. 

Use LA for what it is intended for. Cull those does whose mammaries don't make V or better by the time they are 2. I kept one doe this year with a + mamary and that was because she was appraised the day after freshening. When judged later at the show a veteran judge wanted me to take her to the Nationals because she was so nice. 

We are thankful to have accomplished what we have with our small herd.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh, boy! I am kinda nervous about freshening 6. I cannot imagine the huge large gigantic numbers some of you are doing.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Well I am hoping I have 6 to freshen. Three seniors, and 3 ff. But I have no idea when. First time buck, and pen breeding. Since I don't have a seperate pen and house for him, and he would be by himself, he is with the does. So I will be keeping a wether this year for a companion to the buck. but my girls could go anytime from February til......... :rofl

Sheryl


----------



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

I only have 4 does that are going to freshen. I don't plan on keeping any of the kids but maybe one. I would love to keep them all, but I'll run out of room.


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

If everyone is settled, I should be freshening 20 does here and my two "special" does who reside at another farm. I may breed Caprice to freshen in July if she gains enough this month. We start kidding in March.


----------



## Terri-Lynn (Nov 7, 2007)

I'll have 5 freshening- 3 FF. All the fun won't start till March here


----------



## debrad636 (Jul 17, 2008)

16 freshening scares me! Can't imagine more. I'm still working a regular job. Will have some does for sale after kidding. Should have 4 kid this weekend, 1st of next week, 9 due 2nd week of Feb. 3 already kidded. 
Deb


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

I too have 5, first due in a few weeks. Two the first week in March and then I will breed for fall freshening the other two. I love this time of year...new life


----------



## Sunny Daze (Jan 14, 2008)

5 due first week of march, 2 in April, and 3-4 in the fall. 4 seniors, 7 FF.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Hopefully 7.


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

I have only 4 this year. They are due starting the first week of March. Boy, that is not that far away.
Theresa


----------



## Daniel Babcock (May 28, 2008)

5 LaManchas and 4 Miniature LaManchas. We are so excited as last year we brought in the Best LaMancha buck we could get:

Lucky*Stars LOT Zoombak http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001470908

He is in ADGA's 2009 top 5 young sires.

We also brought in the best Miniature LaMancha buck we could get:

Jolly Rogers Zander

out of Jolly Rogers white gold: http://www.jollyrogergoats.com/?MINIMANCHA_SENIOR_DOES

I beleive he may be the best MM buck period. 2nd Gen 75% gorgeous. I cant wait for kidding just three more weeks


----------



## Jacquelynn (Dec 2, 2008)

Aja-Sammati said:


> Disclaimer: There are 5 goat owners in this house, and everybody hand milks at least their own goats or trades chores for someone else to do it. Each person is allowed to keep 5 does each year, some exceptions are made (like the herd queen doesn't count in anyone's total :lol), and bucks don't count.


I understand that! We have 4 goats owners here and everyone takexs care of their own or trades off so although we are kidding around 36 that makes 9 a person. Sounds more reasonable that way! lol


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

:down only one, uno, 1 . That's all. What will I do with myself while you are all telling your birthing stories? Live vicariously, I suppose. I hope Cambrell gives me a doeling. That stingy thing only wants to have bucklings.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

Freshening three this year.


----------



## Jonna (Feb 10, 2009)

11 all together, 3 of which already freshened


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

I have 18 does/doelings and have only 2 bred.

I need to catch up on routine care, registration papers, pen/barns, and things like that. So just bred 1 old LM doe for a milker and 1 MM X LM to work on my MinMancha line.

I am growing out 9 doelings and saw no real reason to breed them just yet.


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

Only seven, decided to have an easier year since I am expecting myself.


----------



## ourark (Jul 9, 2009)

6 (what in the world am I thinking?) 1 Alpine, 1 Lamancha, 4 Nubian.... I hope I can keep up with them.. We are also in the process of building a new home.... I am a little nervous...


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

5 MiniMancha does here total, 2 bred for sure, maybe a third one is pregnant.

2 MM's bred so far, one due Mar 17 (Irish names anyone?) is 2nd freshener, the other a FF due Apr 20. Last year's dry yearling (twin of the one due Mar 17) might be pregnant I'm waiting to see if she comes back into heat in the next couple days, will be due June 10 if I remember right.

Older 3rd freshener (what is the cut-off someone else asked about for senior does?) I will AI to LM buck and doeling I will try to breed after Feb for summer/fall kids. I don't have to worry about summer heat here :biggrin

3rd freshener has kidded before in early Nov so is proven aseasonal breeder (love that ND influence!) so I have to figure out a schedule for those last 2. If only I could peek into my crystal ball for the one due Mar 17...


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

> What will I do with myself while you are all telling your birthing stories?


You'll be relieved while we tell kidding horror stories that it isn't you, Christine, and make us jealous that you are sleeping at night! :lol


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm breeding for goats that kid on sunny afternoons like my FF last spring :rofl

that goat-cam in another thread sounds very appealing too!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Five

Three 2nd fresheners due the beginning of Feb and two FF due in May.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

6 total now, 3 Mini Nubians, 3 full sized Nubians. Hopefully 3 for next fall.


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Feb 10, 2009)

Too Many if they all keep giving me buck kids, lol
Since Jan 1 we have had 8 buck kids and 2 doe kids.
Correction 9 buck kids, Mina is in labor
Got 57 more to go.......... mostly SR so I'll have lots of Trips


----------

